# New to Endurance



## MethowHorses25 (Mar 29, 2011)

So I've finally decided... after spending time watching jumping shows, dressage shows, western pleasure shows, etc i've decided that those types of competition are NOT for me. This weekend I went to watch an endurance race in eastern wa and fell in love with the sport. It's so laid back and yet competitive at the same time! Perfect!

I'm planning on purchasing my first horse this summer... i think i have a lot of decisions ahead of me but at least I know the type riding i want to do. So since I'm a newbie at this kind of thing, i need some info regarding anything about the sport! Horse breeds, tack, rules, what its like, helpful tips, etc. Anything would be great!


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

http://www.aerc.org/

The endurance riders I have met sure do love their Arabians...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Is there anybody in your area that you can contact as a mentor? Having someone around is often the easiest thing. How far away was the ride you went to see?


----------

